# April Masthead Photo Contest



## PDX_Doug

It's that time again! We need entries for the April Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest.
Come on, you shutter bugs...

Please submit your entries by the 15th of March.









Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sorry...where do we send them?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry...where do we send them?


email them to: [email protected]


----------



## Above & Beyond

What kind of pictures?


----------



## skippershe

Above & Beyond said:


> What kind of pictures?


Click here for the original thread : Masthead Photo Contest


----------



## BlueWedge

Wonder if the masthead photo contest would be justification for a new camera ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Heck...if the Outback was a good justification for my new Suburban, then you would easily be able to justify a new camera.


----------



## Hokie

I just submitted mine!


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Heck...if the Outback was a good justification for my new Suburban, then you would easily be able to justify a new camera.


I didn't use the contest as an excuse but I did get a camera. I am sure DW would not have accepted the contest as a good reason. She did buy me a nice early BDay present though.









Need to start going through images and see what I find to submit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Guess I need to stop taking pictures of the kids while camping and focus in on my Outback. I don't have any that are Masthead







...


----------



## Chestnut

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess I need to stop taking pictures of the kids while camping and focus in on my Outback. I don't have any that are Masthead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! And any pictures I *do* have of the Outback so how much clutter we set out when we camp.









Am I the only one who keeps reading this as â€œMashed Potato Contestâ€? It must be lunchtime.

Jessica


----------



## PDX_Doug

Please keep in mind that the photos do not have to include an Outback (it's nice if they do, but not required). Any photo that offers a feel for what we are all about may be appropriate. General outdoors shots from places you have camped of visited are good as well.

One thing that should be kept in mind though, is the format they will be used in. The photo on the masthead now is a good example. It was a 'slice' out of a much bigger photo, but ultimately must be sized to the wide format shown, as well as the size you see above. Many photos are great in their own right, but do not necessarily translate well to the size and format. On the other hand, many other photos that might be passed by otherwise, have a great little slice hidden in all the surrounding clutter. In fact, I had one full size entry last month that I was able to pull two very nice shots out of. If you were to see the two side by side, you would never guess that they were from the same photo. So, use your imagination when looking through your collection... You might be surprised to find a diamond in the rough!

If you have a shot that you think has potential, please enter it. I will be glad to format it to best effect for you, if you need help in that department.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

